# Tips



## bgfisher09 (May 30, 2007)

Does anybody know any tips for fishing Kinzua Dam???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like a reservoir to me...pretty good size. What is the main forage base on the lake?


----------

